# symptom questions



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

I feel fatigued alot...Anyone else? How about body aches/muscle twitches?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Stress often creates muscle tension


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Stress often creates muscle tension


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah but im not really stressed, and it started at the same exact time as my dpdr


----------



## shellofme (Feb 1, 2012)

Somatic reaction. What the mind perceives the body reacts to. That's just my opinion on this. You may want to check out different health reasons for dp such as lyme disease.


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

Mine was caused by mushrooms hahah, at least i know my body is fine


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dp is usually a reaction to some kind of stress, you may have it an not "feel" it. You could feel no anxiety or distress but till have stress in your body


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

Nah my DP was strictly caused by drug use. i developed HPPD in september, continued use of opiates, alcohol, and weed eventually led to the beginnings of DP, which only progressed as drug usage continued...all in all, it took nearly a year for DP to kick in strongly.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Boogres said:


> I feel fatigued alot...Anyone else?


Yes, fatigue at ALL times.


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

true, guessin you have very vivid dreams too? Only positive angle to it


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Boogres said:


> true, guessin you have very vivid dreams too? Only positive angle to it


Yes, extremely vivid dreams. I always usually remember what they were when I wake up and am left in awe as to why I dreamt the things I did.


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah man, many times I find myself thinkin throughout the day that somethin i dreamt up is true, like somethin someone said or somethin, it's weird


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Chronically fatigued. Like no matter how much I sleep I just don't feel rested.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

I feel fatigued 24/7 and it's my only DP symptom that I have remained with. The others are just some frustration moments about how I feel for this. I mostly think it is caused by anxiety. Although I have to feel anxious for about a month but still feel like this. Anyone could explain how come that happen?


----------

